# dreamweaver built site misbehaving when viewed in safari



## Dave08 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Folks, a little help please, I am one of those pesky newb's, | have built a site in DW 8 and it works fine on pc's using internet explorer, firefox etc but when viewed through safari on a mac the base tables shift a little.

any advice would be appreciated. site is www.tinkabechert.com should anyone want to have a look. please excuse the coding its early days.

Thanks Dave08


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Dave08: Welcome to TSF!

Can you tell in which direction the table shifts?

Invest some time in understanding CSS. This will be of great benefit, for more info on tables see here:
http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-CSS2/tables.html
to center your table see here:
http://www.granneman.com/webdev/coding/css/centertables/


----------



## Dave08 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi thanks for taking the trouble to give me a hand, the main table jump either left or right depending on which you are navigating, it is only about 5 px and aout half of the pages are in one place and the remainder in the other place (about 5px away) so i have checked and rechecked the property settings (as i did most of the site in design view) and can find no discernable difference. i have read a few comments that say safari isn't quite as up to date as I.E. etc and that I should learn CSS. I have had a look at the links you posted adn to be honest it's going to take me a while to get to grips with it.
but ma thanks for your help!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Dave08: Can you tell me which pages it happens and to which side it shifts?

Anyway, yes it will take some time to learn CSS/(X)HTML. If you want to learn, take your time. Your site is fine, even with a shift using Safari :wink:


----------

